# ,  / > Yaesu >  Yaesu ft-2200

## ra9ysf

.      Yaesu FT-2200    ,  "LOW"-5   "MID"-25          25 .     3,6  6.   ?

----------


## ra9ysf



----------


## ra9ysf

ALINCO DR-135      5-3,25-6  50-12   ft-2200   .

----------


## ra9ysf

,  .

----------


## UA3DLP

:Rolling Eyes:    " HAM "-,     .        
,     , -    .
    .     .   5000 QSO.
    YAESU FT-2000,  RigExpert Standard,  MixW 2.20.    
-        . 73 !

----------


## RA9YSG

.     FT-2200     10.

----------


## ra9ysf

M67781L, 5 ,25 ,50 .  ?

----------


## ra9ysf

yaesu ft-2200

----------


## Terminal

!
3    FT-2200 1998 ..   .
   .
      .    ?
     .

----------


## RA4UDC

CALL  MHz   .
   140     ,     .

----------


## RA3FV

MH-27  UP  DWN

----------

Eugene163, LY3SR

----------


## Eugene163

> VR1002,    ,





> VR1001,      ,


 ,       VR1001  VR1002 ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## R3TO

,     VR701.    VR1002       .
    !

*  7 ():*

     ()         https://www.mods.dk/view.php?ModelId...d=1-yaesu#3263
     .  500 .  3 .     ...

----------


## R7KAU -

.  ,   ,         DTMF-.

----------

R7KAU -

----------


## multipod

-   ( , ,     ),   .

----------


## LML

,  : 

http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/yaesu/file1609/



http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/yaesu/file3137/

----------

